# liquid fertilizer?



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

I was wondering if you apply liquid fertilizer will it burn the grass, costal. We don't seem to be getting any rain in the next few weeks and I wasn't sure if I could add liquid fertilizer? Want to get something on the field to keep it going. Been using dry fertilizer. North Texas, costal hay.


----------



## R6Farms (Jun 24, 2019)

Apply in the morning or evening hours if possible to minimize burn back, you can apply liquid anytime but not going to see results generally until you get a rain. My recommendation would be a lower nitrogen level this time of year on the liquid fertilizer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

jettex said:


> I was wondering if you apply liquid fertilizer will it burn the grass, costal. We don't seem to be getting any rain in the next few weeks and I wasn't sure if I could add liquid fertilizer? Want to get something on the field to keep it going. Been using dry fertilizer. North Texas, costal hay.


On occasion it has on fields where my tires run over the newly fertilized grass. Bounces back in a week or 2.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> On occasion it has on fields where my tires run over the newly fertilized grass. Bounces back in a week or 2.


JD-are you using liquid N only in spring or in summer for second cutting? Spray company I am shifting to say they use it in late March early April all the time without issues. If the weather is decent they also will use it for second cutting. For OG

I am putting on65# N per application A


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> JD-are you using liquid N only in spring or in summer for second cutting? Spray company I am shifting to say they use it in late March early April all the time without issues. If the weather is decent they also will use it for second cutting. For OG
> 
> I am putting on65# N per application A


Hay man Thanks I Just do spring-usually April 
I do mushroom soil in fall/winter about 1-2" thick.
Haven't tried liquid N between cuttings yet. I'd like to, but it hasn't seemed necessary. 
I can get all the free spent mushroom compost I need and it seems like a better way to fertilize.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

In the current (what I hope is a temporary) drought, I wouldn't consider using liquid fertilizer on Coastal bermudagrass. Studies that we did in the mid-80's at TAMU-Overton showed that liquid nitrogen applied broadcast or dribbled in bands temporarily produced a chlorotic burn on the grass. The actively growing grass soon grew out of the burn and greened up well. Where we band-applied the fertilizer, there were chlorotic streaks where the fertilizer 'burned' the grass while the grass between the bands remained green. Within a couple of weeks the chlorosis went away and the grass in the bands grew away from the grass between bands, forming a wavy field of grass. However, by the time of harvest, the areas of grass between the fertilizer bands had caught up in growth to that in the banded strips so that the stand was uniform across the research plots.

Just before this dry spell started, I opted to apply nitrogen as ammonium nitrate because there is little loss of nitrogen due to ammonia volatilization from this nitrogen source, so the nitrogen is still on the soil where it will activate when we do get a decent rain again. This was on pasture land.

Liquid nitrogen is composed of about half ammonium nitrate and half urea. The nitrogen in urea is subject to volatilization loss as ammonia when left on the soil surface and grass. Volatilization of nitrogen as ammonia from urea occurs when dew moisture activates the urease enzyme in the soil and grass. Losses as great as 20% or more of the urea nitrogen have been measured when applied to Coastal bermudagrass.

Yikes! My 1,000th post. When I first joined, I never dreamed I'd spend so much time commenting on HT. I've learned a lot from y'all guys.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a research report covering two years of liquid nitrogen application to Coastal bermudagrass:

http://articlesearchdatabase.tamu.edu/_archive/html_archive/article_pages/article_1361.html

And here is a comparison of liquid nitrogen to granular nitrogen; UAN - Zn & Mo compared to urea, ammonium nitrate, and ammonium sulfate over three years.

http://articlesearchdatabase.tamu.edu/_archive/html_archive/pdfs/viewpdf_1263.pdf

Vincent


----------

